

Chrome 11 is such a hog - adib
http://cubic-m.blogspot.com/2011/05/chrome-is-hog-switching-back-to-safari.html

======
simonsarris
Well my Chrome folder in C:\Users\simon\AppData\Local\Google is 1.66GB, the
application being 323MB of it, so I suppose its a bit of a space hog.

But I don't see the problem with large memory use. Ideally, all of your memory
should be put to use all of the time, otherwise it is _wasted,_ no? Shouldn't
we be complaining that browsers aren't using more of our 4,6,8,12,16 gigs of
RAM?

~~~
adib
It won't be a problem if Chrome is the _only_ app that you run.

In my case, its not.

------
jrockway
80M instead of 40M? When 24,000M costs $300, who gives a flying fuck about 40
megabytes?

(Yes, yes, this attitude has ruined the software industry. Fine, use your slow
but conservative-of-nearly-infinite-resource browser.)

~~~
matthavener
I think the real benchmark is still "which one is faster"? Typically, a faster
program will use less memory. But, if Chrome is trading large memory usage for
CPU cycles/cache coherency then its perfectly acceptable by me.. just don't
slow me down

~~~
michaelcampbell
> Typically, a faster program will use less memory.

The "typical" time for space tradeoff says otherwise. Exceptions abound of
course, but I haven't seen your assertion hold up over the vast majority of
algorithms.

------
beej71
So I had to try it on my machine with 4 GB RAM.

For context, I already had opened Thunderbird, Sunbird, IRC, Skype, Pidgin, a
twitter client, Audacious, an OpenOffice document and a spreadsheet, GIMP with
4 large and scribbled on photos, and a good number of terms and gvims.

Then I opened Chrome 11. And started opening tabs. After opening 101 tabs
(really) spanning 3 windows, I gave up. I had it down to 110 MB physical RAM
remaining, but it was slow going. These were real web content tabs of all
different pages, not empty tabs. The system in general was still completely
responsive, though Chrome was taking about 0.5 seconds to switch tabs as
opposed to the normally instantaneous response.

So... whether Chrome 11 is a hog really seems to be somewhat system dependent.
I do grant it's a significant download compared to the other browsers.

I'm going to go out on a limb and speculate that Safari uses more native Apple
libs than Chrome, and those libs are resident already for the most part. This
might account for your differences.

------
greenie
When Chrome updates it keeps the version you upgraded from in Google
Chrome.app > Contents > Versions. I've been removing them whenever I've
upgraded and found no problems with doing so.

~~~
adib
You're right. Although there isn't a way to remove it from the screen.

------
wmf
The last time I restarted Chrome for an upgrade, it freed up about 4 GB of
swap. That's one large browser.

------
ranza
Do anyone really care if a browser is 50mb or 200mb? Its not like you are
having multiple installations of it. Every laptop you buy these days comes
with about 250gb harddrives. Maybe delete some of your porn if you dont have
200mb for one of the best web browsers out there

